# Wholesale website for Arrowworthy brushes



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I used to buy my brushes from Paintstore.com but they don't seem to carry the Rembrandt line anymore (angle ovals, thinner than the Picasso's) so I did some web searching and found this company. They wholesale direct from Arrowworthy (the shipping label was direct from them), you have to buy full cases. I got 2.5" at $8.31/ea, and 2" short handles at $5.20/ea, saved about 12% over paintstore who has great prices. Both places charge for shipping.

http://professionalpaintproducts.com/rembrandt.aspx


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Sorry, I firmly believe in purchasing local and supporting my local paint suppliers. Buying online is to a local guy like being lowballed is to us. There's more to a relationship than price IMO.

On a side note; at least the Arroworthy brushes are manufactured in the U.S. versus Picasso which is made in China. So that's a step in the right direction. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

The Kelly Moore semi oval brush is a rebranded arroworthy. I think the 2.5" is only like $8.59 or so.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

RH said:


> Sorry, I firmly believe in purchasing local and supporting my local paint suppliers. Buying online is to a local guy like being lowballed is to us. There's more to a relationship than price IMO.
> 
> On a side note; at least the Arroworthy brushes are manufactured in the U.S. versus Picasso which is made in China. So that's a step in the right direction. :thumbsup:


I agree, but no company carries these in San Diego for some reason and I have looked. Our local Dunn Edwards carries something similar but only one size. Its hard to get companies to order things that are not on plan-o-gram anymore. When they do, they have to order full cases and meet a minimum through the vendor, not easy. I only use these brushes now, some purdy for exterior, so I'm not hurting the locals when they don't carry what I want.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Hines Painting said:


> The Kelly Moore semi oval brush is a rebranded arroworthy. I think the 2.5" is only like $8.59 or so.


No KM in San Diego!!


----------

